# The Motorhome Channel - Information TV Sky 212



## blongs (Jan 12, 2009)

The people behind the Caravan Channel have launched a new "channel" for motorhomers.

Information TV - Sky 212
Freesat 402

and information tv is on their website too live Information tv

It looks like the times are

Tuesday - 8:30pm
Friday - 6pm
Sunday - 8:30pm

This is what is in episode 1

Episode one of brand new Motorhome Channel! The all new programme made by motorhomers, for motorhomers! Tonight we have an Adria Twin GT, an Allegro Breeze and more motorhoming features.

I only just heard of this from the Caravan Channels facebook page so haven't seen the episode yet.

Did anyone catch it? Was it any good??

Since cancelling the Sky+ i've not been watching the caravan channel so probably missed the trailers for this new channel.

Ben


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

I caught a bit of it last night, dire :lol: :lol: 

Like the Caravan channel but MUCH worse, very amateurish and patronising (personal view of course, others may feel differently)


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*TV*

It's a low cost production for a low audience - it was not bad.

Presented by Andy Harris from Roadpro! He is a motorhomer himself, so let's be fair, his knowledge there is probably more important than camera shots etc

Russell


----------



## dovtrams (Aug 18, 2009)

I caught a bit of the programme this morning, nothing great but another useful bit of information. Info TV Freesat 402 Mon 8pm;Friday 5.30; Saturday 1030 and Sunday 8pm.

Dave


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

Better than nothing!


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Mrplodd said:


> I caught a bit of it last night, dire :lol: :lol:
> 
> Like the Caravan channel but MUCH worse, very amateurish and patronising (personal view of course, others may feel differently)


That's exactly what I was afraid of.

It's good to encourage amateurs of course, but some of the Caravan Channel programmes weren't even that good. :roll:

It was the patronage, more than anything, that got up my nose as well! Basic information can be put across without giving the impression that your target audience are all completely clueless, with an IQ slightly smaller than their collar size!

Dave


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

I had the privilege of Andy Harris in person sat in our van at the Northern show to watch the first showing of the first episode. He ate all our cheesy twists :lol: 
Personally I like his presentation 8)


----------



## HeatherandJohn (Sep 11, 2012)

*Andy Harris*

Andy Harris has confirmed every criticisms that was ever levelled at him when he called us"PLEBS"..,,,,,

Not funny Andy and it doesn't make you look big!


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

He looks big standing next to me :lol:


----------



## Koppersbeat (May 10, 2005)

Watched Motorhome Channel this evening as we knew they had been filming at East Head,West Wittering,Chichester.My husband was walking the dog the same day.

Andy Harris did a review of a new Dethleffs Globebus,and a new Carthago from Premier Motorhomes.

Might be mildly interesting for someone.

Helen


----------



## jedi (Nov 22, 2007)

Watched it once.

Chap on from RV company telling us such things as:

A European van is OK if you just want to go out at weekends :lol: 

Sites that can't take RV's are usually poorer sites with fewer facilities :lol: 

You can get down most lanes with no problems. :lol: 

Don't think he mentioned fuel consumption  

No discussion or response from presenter - totally mis-leading.

Jed

PS This is not an attack on RV owners, just a criticism of the inaccurate information given out by a salesman - unchallenged


----------



## takeaflight (May 9, 2005)

I do watch it, and I do appreciate how difficult it must be to fill 20 mins of air time on a budget.

However the format as now become predicable. A English caravan site with wardens and guests saying how wonderfull it is, which you would expect, but quite honestly they all look the same. This is quite often sandwiched between a new and used motorhome review. Ending in Andy doing a drive by in yet another Ducato.

Andy from my experience of Roadpro is one of the good guys and will go that extra mile to help a customer.

But while understand about not wanting to upset advertisers, there really is more to motorhome life, what about water ingress, Fiat reversing issues, a frames, payloads, gassing. With forums it doesn't take much to work out what is of interest. I would like to see items on say installing a rear view camera, a sog unit etc, etc.

But I surpose with the current format, you can turn up to a dealer, shot a couple of vans,then the film crew can wonder off to the nearest caravan club site all over in a day. 

But I probably could not do any better, so best of luck to them.

Roy


----------



## Jimbost (Aug 25, 2012)

A little off topic. 

Thinking......maybe If the forum had its own Youtube or similar channel maybe the the Motorhomefacts forum members could post their own video reviews, faults, fixes etc on it. 

would it work?

Started another topic to discuss this.


----------

